# Best joint supplement



## Jaap (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello,

does anyone have any recommendations on a good dog joint supplement for an old dog?

Thanks


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

joint aid for dogs is suppose to be good, i use glucosamine (£4 for 90 tabs)and codliver oil (from wilko)


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I use Yumove, although Henry is only 3.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Mobile Bones from Pooch and Mutt gets my vote.

After great success with their Bionic Biotics for Heidi, I tried my cat with MB. She was getting a bit old and stiff. Excellent results. She's like a spring chicken again. (Of course I asked if it was suitable first)


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I have used GWF Joint Aid for a number of years for my oldies - it does seem to help.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Mobile Bones from Pooch and Mutt gets my vote.


Same. All three of mine get it.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Mobile Bones from Pooch and Mutt gets my vote.
> 
> After great success with their Bionic Biotics for Heidi, I tried my cat with MB. She was getting a bit old and stiff. Excellent results. She's like a spring chicken again. (Of course I asked if it was suitable first)


Mm.. I may try the Mobile Bones for Henry once the Yumove is gone. Will have a google!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Mobile Bones gets my vote too - top notch stuff, has help my boy with hip dysplasia no end.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

henry said:


> I use Yumove, although Henry is only 3.


Yumove for my Phoenix :thumbup1:
Excellent results; turned my slow older girl into a potty puppy again :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

henry said:


> Mm.. I may try the Mobile Bones for Henry once the Yumove is gone. Will have a google!


I've not tried Yumove so it could be as good as MB. If it didnt do the trick for Rosie (after trying random joint oil supplements) Yumove would have been my next "move"


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Can mobile bones be used for any dog? I want a joint supplement for our ex-racing greyhound...he is almost 4


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

toryb said:


> Can mobile bones be used for any dog? I want a joint supplement for our ex-racing greyhound...he is almost 4


Yes, it can. Just add the required dose (printed on the packet) to food everyday  Good idea to have ex-racers on a joint support.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Joshua has been having this for nearly two years and it has done wonders for his arthritis. Mind you he is only three, but it should be just as good for an old dog.

Glucosamine for Dogs/Dog Joint Supplement/Joint Aid for Dogs [] - £23.99 : Glucosamine for Dogs, Glucosamine for Horses, Horse Supplements, Horse Joint Supplements, MSM

I think Synoquin is the best, but it is also extremely expensive.


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

I found out that Joint Aid is in fact 96% filler rather than active ingredient so I have swopped across to Riaflex which has no filler at all so pound for pound it is one of the best quality products on the market.


----------



## petshopowner (Dec 11, 2009)

Joint aid without a doubt the best. contains a full spectrum of ingredients that help bones, joints, connective tissue, immune system etc. Joint treats, although a help, can never contain the same level of joint assistance


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Mobile Bones was very good Ive used it on Kobi when he had an injury, In fact keep saying im going to put him on it as a preventative. Natural Dog Supplements | Pooch and Mutt

There are a couple of others too that have seemed to get good results but I haent tried so cant vouch for.

Vetrofen www.animalife.co.uk and lintbells Yumove Dog & Cat Supplements, Proven To Improve Your Pet


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Bob Marley's a great joint supplement imo :lol:


----------



## PatrickCampbell (Jun 23, 2011)

Jaap said:


> Hello,
> 
> does anyone have any recommendations on a good dog joint supplement for an old dog?
> 
> Thanks


A variety of joint supplements are available for older dogs. Supplements like Glucosamine, Chondroitin, Hyaluronic Acid, Manganese are important for dogs suffering from joint discomfort. These supplements can improve joint health as they have been referred to as joint lubricants.

Pet Insurance


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Glucosamine, chondroitin, RMBs, goats milk, fish oil.. anything that would help our joints pretty much helps theirs..


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

A glug of cod liver oil from Tesco, tastes lovely


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I have no idea how Goats Milk would help joints?

I use the following for my dogs as I prefer to make up bespoke combinations.

Chondroitin (marine)
Glucosamine (HCl)
MSM
Fish Body Oil (high DHA/EPA content))
Vitamin E (natural not synthetic)
Green Lipped Mussel
Rosehips
Cetyl -M (Cetyl myristoleate plus garlic, ginger and bromelain)

Other things that people use are:

Curcumin
Devils Claw
Krill Oil
etc


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Milk has calcium in it doesn't it - and calcium is good for bones.. ahhh - thats where I got confused!


----------



## WarFlyball (Aug 15, 2008)

We're using Yumove


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

we use glucosamine chondroitin....an devils claw!:thumbup:


----------

